# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  آيا براي كار با C++‎ builder بايد delphi XE3 بخرم؟

## complexcoding

دوستان سلام
آيا براي كار با C++‎ builder بايد delphi XE3 بخرم؟
ممنون

----------


## me.enik

سلام.
توی ایران به این صورت هستش که شما میری بقالی, و میگی که دلفی میخواهم! طرف هم یک دی وی دی رایتی به شما میدهد که هیچ جلدی ندارد, بعد از آن وقتی دی وی دی را داخل کامپیوتر قرار دهید, میبینید که هم سی پلاس پلاس بیلدر را دارد و هم دلفی را.
یعنی معمولا در هرجایی که من دیدم, این دو با هم در یک دی وی دی عرضه میشوند. شما میتونی به طرف بگی که سی پلاس پلاس بیلدر میخواهم یا دلفی. اما اول دلفی را بگو, چون مشهور تره و فکر میکنم راحت تر پیدا کنی. اگر روی جعبه سی دی چیزی ننوشته بود, از خودش سوال کن, جوابت رو میده.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
شما باید RAD Studio XE3 رو بخرید که هم Delphi را شامل می شود و هم C++‎ Builder. اگر مجموعه ای که خریداری می کنید کامل کامل(!) باشه باید علاوه بر محصولات یاد شده Delphi Prism و HTML 5 Builder رو هم داشته باشه.
موفق باشید...

----------

